# Any of you guys want to visit Texas?. January 30-31st would be a good time.



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

We're having our two day State meet then.
http://texasaudigroup.com/2010Statemeet








Day one is a carshow, Drive into the famous Texas hill country and banquet. Day two is spent at the track.
We've got some great sponsors including 034 and many local sponsors.
Some of the cars signed up so far.
Two RS6s
RS4
Two 1983 urquattros
1983 quattro Rally Car
Two UrS6s.
1986 SCCA ITB Coupe GT
Audi Lemons Car 90Q
1990 Coupe Quattro Race Car
We're looking at probably two more urquattros and at least one more urS4.
A whole slew of neu S cars and TTs and A class cars.


----------

